# Gen 2 EVSE load sharing with Gen 1?



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

I have a Gen 2 “Signature” EVSE that I received as a referral gift. I was wondering if it would be possible to configure the Gen 2 as a Leader and use it to load share with my Gen 1 as a follower?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

By EVSE I’m assuming you mean a wall connector. Are you sure you have a gen 1?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

atebit said:


> I have a Gen 2 "Signature" EVSE that I received as a referral gift. I was wondering if it would be possible to configure the Gen 2 as a Leader and use it to load share with my Gen 1 as a follower?


No, the gen 1 (not very many of them out there, pre-dates the model 3) does not have load sharing at all. The gen 2 offers load sharing (no wireless). The gen 3 offers load sharing AND wireless connection. None of the wall connector generations interconnect to prior/newer generations.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

From: https://www.tesla.com/support/gen-3-wall-connector-power-sharing

*Can I use power sharing between Tesla Wall Connectors and another EV charging connector?*

No. Power sharing is only compatible between Tesla Gen 3 Wall Connectors.

*Can I connect Gen 2 and Gen 3 Wall Connectors together in a power sharing network?*

No. This configuration is not currently available.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

You can sort of do it manually - split the number of amps of the circuit breaker in half, and set each one of them to use that amount. If you have an 80 amp circuit breaker, set each one to 40, if you have a 60 amp set them each to 30. Neither one will be super-fast, but they will both work at the same time.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

JasonF said:


> You can sort of do it manually - split the number of amps of the circuit breaker in half, and set each one of them to use that amount. If you have an 80 amp circuit breaker, set each one to 40, if you have a 60 amp set them each to 30. Neither one will be super-fast, but they will both work at the same time.


That's not really what load sharing is though. For example. Yesterday, my vehicle was down to <20% charge while my wife's was at 70%. With the load sharing feature if I need to make another long distance errand with my vehicle I can still have the 60A full charge rate available on either wall connector (assuming the other is not in use or the vehicle it's plugged into is fully charged).


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> That's not really what load sharing is though. For example. Yesterday, my vehicle was down to <20% charge while my wife's was at 70%. With the load sharing feature if I need to make another long distance errand with my vehicle I can still have the 60A full charge rate available on either wall connector (assuming the other is not in use or the vehicle it's plugged into is fully charged).


That's true, but it allows the OP to use the hardware they have for now. Otherwise they would have to toss both of them and buy two Gen 3 Wall Connectors.


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

